# The Future Of the AFL (Australian Football League)



## PatrioticMaco (Apr 19, 2020)

Your Predictions for the future of the AFL after the pandemic and into the far future, just interested. let's chat.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 19, 2020)

Everything will go back to normal because it's just a boomer flu.


----------



## PatrioticMaco (Apr 19, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Everything will go back to normal because it's just a boomer flu.


Haha agreed, hopefully it will start up back soon. life been to boring.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 19, 2020)

PatrioticMaco said:


> Haha agreed, hopefully it will start up back soon. life been to boring.



Have they said anything about starting jumpy football back up soon? NRL is supposed to start again soon but whiny faggots have been moaning about "what ifs" and want to put the kibosh on fun.

No bread and circuses make a populace very hungry for blood. Probably not Australia though. Everyone is too weak willed and dumbed down.

You could always watch the Supercars, I guess.


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 19, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Probably not Australia though. Everyone is too weak willed and dumbed down.


I always assumed people in Australia were super humans. Mostly on account of everything on their Continent wanting them dead.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 19, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I always assumed people in Australia were super humans. Mostly on account of everything on their Continent wanting them dead.



A lot more used to be. Now, they've watched too much ABC and drank too much twitter koolaid.

They've been freaking out over NRL's Brad Fittler saying they're unaustralian for wanting the nrl season cancelled. Most that want that are soft gay bois and women who'd never watch sports if their lives depended on it. I assume it's the same for the AFL.


----------



## PatrioticMaco (Apr 19, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Have they said anything about starting jumpy football back up soon? NRL is supposed to start again soon but whiny faggots have been moaning about "what ifs" and want to put the kibosh on fun.
> 
> No bread and circuses make a populace very hungry for blood. Probably not Australia though. Everyone is too weak willed and dumbed down.
> 
> You could always watch the Supercars, I guess.



Yes they have, isn't NRL on the 28th and i suppose the AFL would then probably return next month.


----------



## Salt_Merchant (Apr 19, 2020)

Arent the NRL and the AFL purely at the mercy of the state governments opening their borders again?

I heard talk about football hubs, where theyd move 6 teams to the same location, put them in isolation for 2 weeks then play 5 games (each once ) then do this again till everyones played each other once

seems an effective solution, but again the states need to allow people to cross the borders.


----------



## PatrioticMaco (Apr 19, 2020)

Salt_Merchant said:


> Arent the NRL and the AFL purely at the mercy of the state governments opening their borders again?
> 
> I heard talk about football hubs, where theyd move 6 teams to the same location, put them in isolation for 2 weeks then play 5 games (each once ) then do this again till everyones played each other once
> 
> seems an effective solution, but again the states need to allow people to cross the borders.



Yes The government has been in talks about something like that, it's a terrible idea in my opinion but i'd do anything for foopy match.


----------



## Salt_Merchant (Apr 19, 2020)

PatrioticMaco said:


> Yes The government has been in talks about something like that, it's a terrible idea in my opinion but i'd do anything for foopy match.



exceptional times require exceptional solutions sometimes


----------



## PatrioticMaco (Apr 19, 2020)

Salt_Merchant said:


> exceptional times require exceptional solutions sometimes



Haha, exactly!


----------



## Begemot (Apr 29, 2020)

What if they just isolated Collingwood players in Hazmat suits while playing?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 29, 2020)

Why would the worry about it? AFL isn't a real sport anyway.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 29, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Everything will go back to normal because it's just a boomer flu.


I'm surprised they'd postpone over that. Isn't there at least 10,000 other things in Shitpost land that are deadlier than the Shanghai Shingles?


----------



## PatrioticMaco (May 1, 2020)

Begemot said:


> What if they just isolated Collingwood players in Hazmat suits while playing?


Good bloody idea.


----------



## Begemot (May 1, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Why would the worry about it? AFL isn't a real sport anyway.


Isn't rugby just a bunch of panting writhing muscled sodomites groping each other to the display of a braying crowd of degenerates pretending to watch sports? Face it, you're gay.


----------



## PatrioticMaco (May 1, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Isn't rugby just a bunch of panting writhing muscled sodomites groping each other to the display of a braying crowd of degenerates pretending to watch sports? Face it, you're gay.


My father always jokes about how their so accepting of the gays because they love to sniff each others arses.


----------



## Trapitalism (May 1, 2020)

How many concussions is an average player of this "AFL" expected to receive per match?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (May 1, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Isn't rugby just a bunch of panting writhing muscled sodomites groping each other to the display of a braying crowd of degenerates pretending to watch sports? Face it, you're gay.



You say that like its a bad thing. Honestly Rugby could be improved with pounding techo, strobelights, nudity, lubricant and poppers.

There's nothing that can be done to improve AFL as its not a real sport.


----------



## Begemot (May 1, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> You say that like its a bad thing. Honestly Rugby could be improved with pounding techo, strobelights, nudity, lubricant and poppers.
> 
> There's nothing that can be done to improve AFL as its not a real sport.


Doubling down, eh, cuz? Not even a massive AFL fan, it's more like a residual sense of norms I carry around and on an intrinsic and moral level rugby just squicks me out. It must be the same with you when you came here, did you you hear the phrase 'aerial pingpong' as well, lad?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (May 2, 2020)

Begemot said:


> did you you hear the phrase 'aerial pingpong' as well, lad?



Mostly while wondering why there weren't people carrying ping pong paddles.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks like different teams are being sent away from Victoria. There's shortened seasons as well. Can we just write this year off or pretend the Demons won the grand final or something?


----------



## TraumaTeam2020 (Aug 17, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Looks like different teams are being sent away from Victoria. There's shortened seasons as well. Can we just write this year off or pretend the Demons won the grand final or something?


I'd rather die then let the Demons win.





Go Cats.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm honestly surprised there aren't more fans of this.

It's a pain in the ass to find games in America outside of staying up until the middle of the night but goddamn, is it worth it.


----------



## GoysGoneWild (Aug 17, 2021)

I agree fellow goyposter. I went to the Victora fires relief game back right before evrything shut down. It was awesome.

People here should get into the USAFL, lots of local teams to play for and its really fun. Its still niche too so you get fun people that are really into it and not randos.


----------

